# Anyone bought from Modchip-Depot.com?



## CompC (Jul 10, 2011)

I ordered a Supercard DSTWO from Modchip-Depot.com a week ago because they had the best price according to ShopTemp. I did a quick search and they seemed to have a good record (and five stars based on 16 customer ratings, according to ShopTemp).

It's been a week and the only email I've received is from AlertPay, confirming the fact that I paid for it. No other order or shipping confirmations.

Has anyone bought from that site before?


----------



## Alexandre Verrie (Jul 11, 2011)

Get my DSTwo from here http://www.digitopz.com/supercard-dstwo-fo...l-dsi-p-37.html  received the tracking number in 24 hours and got the item in 10 days....enjoy it very much...  
did Modchip-Depot send you the tracking number, then you can track it by yourself, and also send a email to their customer service..


----------



## NDS-Gear (Jul 12, 2011)

There's no reason why it would take that long if they ship domestically from the US. If you e-mail them to re-send your package, they should be able to track the original shipment and therefore claim it back from USPS if it didn't get to you, and re-send it. At least that would happen as long as they keep a hold of tracking numbers on their system (there's no reason to suspect they wouldn't). That's what we do 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Private message me for a discount code if you intend on popping by in the near future by the way - noticed you were US based.

Good luck either way!


----------



## Gorlon (Jul 20, 2011)

CompC said:
			
		

> I ordered a Supercard DSTWO from Modchip-Depot.com a week ago because they had the best price according to ShopTemp. I did a quick search and they seemed to have a good record (and five stars based on 16 customer ratings, according to ShopTemp).
> 
> It's been a week and the only email I've received is from AlertPay, confirming the fact that I paid for it. No other order or shipping confirmations.
> 
> Has anyone bought from that site before?



I ordered from them as well on June 27th.  I've yet to receive any reply to the contact form on their website and messages I've sent.  I was on another website complaining about this very issue.  I'm being told to be patient, that they're busy b/c of the Canadian postal strike and to be patient.  I originally chose them because of the reviews I read and their price for the DSTwo (For my 3DS)Soon enough it'll be 4 weeks since my order was submitted and paid for.

My first impression of them so far is not favorable.  I'm sure I won't be ordering from them again.  I should find another shop to buy from.......


----------



## mewthree4253 (Jul 25, 2011)

I wanted to buy it there but there was something that said it was not in stock.


----------



## Maxmilian626 (Aug 18, 2011)

First time posting on GBAtemp...  Anyways

I bought from them as well.

I ordered a DSTWO from them as well, around the same time; may a week or two after.  I got an email from them (after sending like 3 emails to them) saying they would get a new shipment in "14 days", and that was about 3-4 weeks ago...  Their site's DSTWO page still reads "not in stock"...  Anybody know about what's causing the delay?  I know they had a server crash around the time I ordered mine...

So then I asked if they could ship it from their branch stores, like DSiModstore or Vancity Mods...  no reply yet.


----------



## Gorlon (Oct 27, 2011)

Linking to another thread in case anyone following this is uninformed/misinformed:

http://gbatemp.net/topic/310983-modchip-depot-rip-off/page__p__3946990#entry3946990


----------

